# Kamikaze rods



## Yippy (Apr 24, 2012)

I am interested to hear if anyone has got any feedback on Kamikaze rods from Blue Water Fishing Downunder? I am looking at a baitcaster to replace my Sic Stick which recently snapped. They are reasonably priced and apparently designed by Larry Lockwood a rod builder from Darwin.

http://stores.bluewaterfishingdownunder.com.au


----------



## Yippy (Apr 24, 2012)

Obviously nobodies ever bought one of these rods. Anyway, got myself a Pleuger Trion to match up with the Curado. Due to no responses from AKFF members, weighed up apparent savings against potential regret due to unknown quality. Hope the Trion performs and vindicates the decision made for $99.


----------



## Yippy (Apr 24, 2012)

Obviously nobodies ever bought one of these rods. Anyway, got myself a Pleuger Trion to match up with the Curado. Due to no responses from AKFF members, weighed up apparent savings against potential regret due to unknown quality. Hope the Trion performs and vindicates the decision made for $99.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

The Trions are a get rod for the money


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

With a name that means "use once then bust" it may not be surprising that they are not big sellers...


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I've bought a few blade lure of these guys and their service has been slow at best, 2 weeks to get a pack of lures from Melbourne to Brisbane... :? Their rods look fairly average too...wouldn't touch them.

Due to my pay cheques being low I've been buying a few rods off Premium Fishing (Pelagic) on their eBay store, been picking up IM6 Graphite rods for around $30 delivered  Awesome service, great prices and a good product for the price. The rods have been performing really well, caught plenty of fish on them and they've not let me down at all.

Here's a few links to the ones I've recently purchased _(I have no association with this company FYI)_, they auction them off starting at *$0.99* which is awesome -

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PELAGIC-PRO- ... 018wt_1080

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PELAGIC-PRO- ... 018wt_1080

Cheers!


----------

